# USN Xedra Cut XT



## jojo75 (Nov 18, 2008)

Firstly, Im new to this so I hope this is in the correct forum, if not feel free to re-direct me. Has anyone ever tried these "USN Xedra Cut XT" fat burner tablets?? I was thinking of using them along with a controlled diet and fitness regime? if anyone that has used these has any advice or suggestions I would be most grateful. Here's a link to them http://www.thesupplementstore.co.uk/USN-Xedra-Cut-XT.htm


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Yes i have. Wouldnt waste your money. I beleive only real ECA stacks work. Those along side a very calculated diet and some serious commitment


----------



## Scud (Oct 6, 2008)

Im just getting through these at the moment( or the thermo ones ) seemed ok at first but think the body is getting used to them now.

Taken 2 in the morning and 2 afternoon 30 mins before workout.


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

My mate swears by the usn fat burners, but not the xtreme ones, just the normal ones, I persoanlly dont think they do too much, as people will tell you, diet is the main thing.


----------



## jojo75 (Nov 18, 2008)

dan2004 said:


> Yes i have. Wouldnt waste your money. I beleive only real ECA stacks work. Those along side a very calculated diet and some serious commitment


As far as I know are these not illegal? Correct me if I am wrong though. Here's another product I seen while browsing, Reflex Thermofusion. has anyone used this before??

http://www.hpnutrition.net/default.aspx?pid=490&oid=572


----------



## DELUXE (Nov 13, 2008)

Not tried these ones but Sci-mx do some the same called LEANBURN and you can stack them with PYRO-MX STIMULANT FREE witch is a carb-blocker now i have used these and found them very good but not as good as MUSCLETECH HYDROXYCUT but when thay had ephedrine in it wow those were the days!!

:beer:

*CLAIM 5% OFF ALL ORDERS USING DISCOUNT CODE: **UKM1*


----------

